# S-video a RCA



## evilforces (Feb 26, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Bueno, pues mi problema es que quiero conectar mi pc a traves de la salida de s-video (7 pines) a un aparato que se llama digisender  que sirve para crear un canal uhf que puede sintonizarse en cualquier televisor de mi casa. Aqui esta la pagina del digisender http://www.engel.es/Publica/DetalleProducto.cfm?id=MV7199

Tengo un cable que va desde la conexion de s-video 7 pines a dos conexiones (una rca y otra s-video de 4 pines). El digisender tiene dos entradas RCA (una para audio y otra para video compuesto).

El problema esta en que cuando conecto el cable al digisender, el ordenador no detecta que haya ninguna television conectada, y no me deja acceder a las opciones para poder activar la television.

Supongo que sera porque necesita tener una señal de retorno que dicho aparato no le da, y por eso  al no detectar la señal no me permite activar la salida de s-video.

Quisiera saber si tengo alguna solucion para esto, acoplando algun circuito o no se... que me dierais una solucion para poder convertir la señal sin problemas.

gracias a todos de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 27, 2007)

Mira este enlace:
http://www.planetnana.co.il/dolod4/answer.html
Es lo mas rapido sin comprar algo de un catalogo de una tienda especializada.

Saludos


----------



## el tierno (Jun 30, 2008)

bueno eh hecho lo que me indican en la cual sale el video compuesto pero nada
tengo una tarjeta geforce 6200 y para que salga a color eh conectado el pin 1 y 3 pero el problema detalla en que tiene lines}as de lluvia 
tiene una salida de 7 pines porsiaca


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

hay un metodo muy facil para convertir Svideo a RCA:

en las Nvidia no es necesario usar el capacitor.

saludos


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

en el problema de que no lo detecta, vas a necesitar lo siguiente:

Panel de control
propiedades de pantalla
seleccionar opciones avanzadas
selecccionar fuente de salida (dependera esta opcion de tu  tipo de tarjeta de video)
buscar la opcion "No se detecta mi TV" / "Detectar mi TV" / "Habilitar Dual View"  /  "Salida NTSC-M Para TV"


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yo tengo un cable que me va de maravillas, hecho así: macho S-vídeo de 4 pines, croma y luma se juntan y van por el central y las masas igual y por la pantalla. Luego en el macho RCA el central a la punta y la masa a la masa. Por último el condensdor de 470 pF va conectado en paralelo entre la masa y el central.

Josefe17


----------



## electronic25 (Abr 9, 2010)

Como han dicho dos comentarios arriba, no solamente basta con conectar el cable de la salida de video, sino que hay que activar la función de nuestra targeta gráfica de emitir la imagen por el puerto de video de nuestro ordenador, también es bastante recomendable que cuando veamos que todo es correcto, desactivar la salida al monitor del pc, ya que si tenemos las dos salidas activadas el ordenador consume bastantes mas recursos, y las funciones multimedia, como por ejemplo la reproduccion de videos, pueden verse algo afectadas.


----------



## luis d (Ago 31, 2010)

como se hace para el conector svideo de 7 pines,seria igual que el de cuatro pero  hay unos que comentan que no le funciona...


----------



## sjuan (Abr 23, 2011)

bueno diran que me gusta revivir temas pero que hago...

que hago para conectar mi laptop compaq c700 a mi tv tiene un puerto s-video como este:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=128&ty=90&page=1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0


y se que hay conectores como esto:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=117&ty=135&page=1&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0

y hay esquemas de como conectar el de 4 pines y seguro habra una equivalencia para este de 7 pines pero ¿cual es? y ¿es igual para todos los pc? lo digo por que he visto esquemas para el de 4 pines y varían de unos a otros

y bueno experimentaría   pero me preocupa saber si puedo llegar a dañar mi pc o el puerto si conecto mal los cables?


----------

